# Bulky Ovary??!! endocrinologist?



## ineedaseed

Hi Ladies

well got my results tonight from doc and this is what they say....

"Both ovaries contain multiple follicles. the right ovary is bulky with a volume of 18.4ml. The left ovary measures 6.8ml. There is a trace of free fluid within the POD. Ultrasound appearances are suggestive of polycystic ovaries".

can anyone shed some light on what the bulky ovary means? or what a POD is? 

I have been prescribed metformin and being referred to endocrinologist. does anyone know what the endocrinologist will do?

Thanks ladies! xx


----------



## DragonMummy

FECK knows!! As for the "bulky" ovary, I was told one of mine is considerably larger than what is considered normal (mine was decribed as "bloated" and measured at 19ml - all v flattering!) - another classic pcos sign apparently.

Parcel shipping out shortly....


----------



## ineedaseed

thanks linds :friends: my right is 3 times bigger than the left! weird thing is i been getting pain in the left! ooo errrr.....


----------



## DragonMummy

My right is the dodgy one too I think - but the left one is swollen to, but not to the same extent. I seem to remember the numbers being 19 and 11.... but it was months ago now :rofl:


----------



## ineedaseed

i have my print out here to obsess over :haha: yeah the other one is not too great either! this is where the womb window comes in handy!


----------



## DragonMummy

ahhh the womb window! still waiting to hear from the patents office about that....


----------



## grneyednurse

So you did get your results back. Hmmm POD? Polycystic Ovarian Disease?? Not syndrome...but why word it the way they did? I don't get it. All we know at this point is you have cysts on your ovaries...they going to do bloods again I hope?


----------



## ineedaseed

waiting for a referral to fs, wont do it till hubby sa back grrrrr.....


----------



## ineedaseed

nah i dont think POD is polycystic ovarian disease, it says there is fluid within the pod?


----------



## grneyednurse

Yea and the POD is what? I don't have a clue at the mo' as I have never heard of this acronym when talking about an ovary? Probably a big word...hmmm


----------



## grneyednurse

I found what I think is POD: Pouch of Douglas...reading what it is...brb


----------



## grneyednurse

It's a recto-uterine pouch kinda where the bunghole and vagina meet up top inside...way up...do not know what fluid in this would mean? Old cum? jk lol Oh boy! More questions!


----------



## DragonMummy

POD = Pouch of Douglas, Cul-de-Sac, the space between the uterus and Colon


:happydance:


----------



## DragonMummy

next question. who the fuck is Douglas? And what's he doing leaving his pouch in your ovary?


----------



## grneyednurse

Yay DM we got the answer!


----------



## grneyednurse

Cul de sac in INAS vagina? Nooooooo lol! Ha ha ha


----------



## DragonMummy

well i think she'd be properly pissed if she had a through road or a motorway.....


----------



## grneyednurse

Fluid in the POD indicates ovulation according to this dorcus: https://www.lakshdeep.com/femaleinfertility.htm


----------



## grneyednurse

Yea damn straight through to the mouth...could just perfrom fellatio and get pregnant...imagine if we all cut our cul de sacs!


----------



## ineedaseed

Well thanks for that website, very good on telling next steps!

How nice of doug to set up camp in me, since when could people enter without permission?!! Good to see it is a cul de sac. I lived in a cul de sac when growing up and it wasn't too big, compared to a dual carriageway which is quite big. Mmmmm.....


----------



## grneyednurse

LOFL...who knew your bulky ovary discussion would head in this direction? I guess better a cul de sac than not? I have never had the oppurtunity to live in a cul de sac although I ahve always envied friends who have had one...so quiet...peaceful...until ovulation whn the street obviously becomes drenched with fluid. Imagine living on this street. A huge egg comes out after the rain.....


----------



## hb1

Could it be "pouch of douglas" it sits behind the uterus? - When you google "fluid in pouch of douglas" it does bring up hits.

hx

edit - sorry should have read past the 1st page :)


----------



## hb1

grneyednurse said:


> LOFL...who knew your bulky ovary discussion would head in this direction? I guess better a cul de sac than not? I have never had the oppurtunity to live in a cul de sac although I ahve always envied friends who have had one...so quiet...peaceful...until ovulation whn the street obviously becomes drenched with fluid. Imagine living on this street. A huge egg comes out after the rain.....


:rofl:


----------



## mrphyemma

I'm still trying to think what the endocrinologist has to do with it all. I see the endocrinologist if I have problems with my thyroid function. the mind boggles:wacko:


----------



## mrphyemma

Ignore me, I have just googled and apparently PCOS is an endocrine problem. Had no idea but had I thought about the insulin resistance part I might have twigged.


----------



## ineedaseed

yeah i didnt twig straight away about endocrinologist. what does he do em?


----------



## mrphyemma

I don't honestly know with regards to ttc Vicks. A lot of endocrine problems are linked so as I have hypo-thyroidism I was tested for diabetes and coeliac disease and also had my pituitary gland tested. I would guess he will monitor your metformin and maybe prescribe clomid but I assumed a normal fs could do that.


----------



## ineedaseed

thats where i am confused!! obviously i have hypothyrodism too so maybe they will do some checks on that and how it links in! 
it gets complex as the two cross over, they wouldnt check the oving though just deal with the pcos. but the pcos causes probs with oving blah blah! gonna be a long and winding road.....


----------



## grneyednurse

Endocrinologist deals with mostly diabetes and of course the thyroid, pancreas, adrenals and such whereas...a reproductive endocrinologist would deal mainly with the glands involving reproduction: ovaries, testes, pituitary...but we all know near all the glands affect the others if even one is "off" with regards to reproduction and so they deal with everything as a whole and treat accordingly. People with only pancreatic (diabetic) issues mainly see an endocrinologist. Anyhow....don't even know what the question was and am blabbing off atm


----------

